# They Can Ban E-liquids Now, I'm Set



## Derick (26/4/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Andre (26/4/14)

As long as there is some nic in there too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

